# من أعظم أقوال سيدنا يسوع المسيح



## Rosetta (2 يونيو 2009)

*+أحبوا أعداءكم. بارِكوا لاعنِيكم. أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم. لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكُم الذي في السماوات

+من ضربك على خدك الأيمن، أدر له الأيسر، ومن أخذ عباءتك، فاعطه رداءك.

+أحبب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل فكرك ، وأحبب قريبك كنفسك.

+طوبى لمن جعل بصره بقلبه وليس بعينه.


+ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله

+أنتم ملح الارض و لكن إذا فسد الملح فبماذا يملح لا يصلح بعد لشيء الا لان يطرح خارجا و يداس من الناس

+أنتم نور العالم لا يمكن ان تخفى مدينة موضوعة على جبل

+لا يوقدون سراجا و يضعونه تحت المكيال بل على المنارة فيضيء لجميع الذين في البيت

+فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة و يمجدوا اباكم الذي في السماوات

+أنا هو النور والحق والحياة

+المسيح نور العالم

+الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف

+المجد لله في العلى وعلى الأرض السلام وفي الناس المسرة


+طوبى للمساكين بالروح لان لهم ملكوت السماوات

+طوبى للحزانى لانهم يتعزون

+طوبى للودعاء لإنهم يرثون الأرض

+طوبى للجياع و العطاش إلى البر لانهم يُشبعون

+طوبى للرحماء لانهم يُرحمون

+طوبى للانقياء القلب لانهم يعاينون الله

+طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يُدعون

+طوبى للمطرودين من اجل البر لان لهم ملكوت السماوات

+طوبى لكم اذا اضطهدوكم وعذبوكم من أجل اسمي لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات

+ها أنا ارسلكم كحملان في وسط ذئاب فكونوا حكماء كالحيات و بسطاء كالحمام

+تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين و ثقيلي الأحمال و أنا أريحكم

+لانه ماذا ينفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه او ماذا يعطي الانسان فداء عن نفسه

+انا هو نور العالم من يتبعني لا يمشي في الظلمة ابدا

+لا تجرب الرب إلهك

+ايمانك يخلصك

+ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان وانما بكل كلمة تخرج من الله​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا ريد

شكراااااا على  الاقوال  الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يونيو 2009)

بالفعل اقوال رااااااااائعه 

شكرا كتيييير على الاقوال 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (3 يونيو 2009)

*أحبوا أعداءكم. بارِكوا لاعنِيكم. أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم. لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكُم الذي في السماوات*​
*ميرسى حبيبتى على الاقوال الجميلة

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ponponayah (3 يونيو 2009)

اقوااااااااال جميلة جدااااااا
ميرسى يا قمر 
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا ريد
> 
> شكراااااا على  الاقوال  الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسي لمرورك الجميل 
و مشاركتك الاجمل كليمو 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> بالفعل اقوال رااااااااائعه
> 
> شكرا كتيييير على الاقوال
> 
> ...


*
مشكووووووووور جدا يا كوكو 
الرب يحميك ..
​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *أحبوا أعداءكم. بارِكوا لاعنِيكم. أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم. لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكُم الذي في السماوات*​
> *ميرسى حبيبتى على الاقوال الجميلة
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*
مشكووورة يا قمر على مرورك العطر..
انوار المسيح تحميكي
​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> اقوااااااااال جميلة جدااااااا
> ميرسى يا قمر
> يسوع يباركك​


*
نورتي الموضع يا بونبوناية بمشاركتك..
مشكوووووووووووووووووووورة
الرب يحميكي
​*


----------



## المجدلية (3 يونيو 2009)

اقووووال جميله +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> اقووووال جميله +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسي لمرورك 
نورتي الموضوع ​*


----------



## sosana (6 يونيو 2009)

> +الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف


ميرسي اووووووووي يا روز على الايات الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
من اجمل اقوال رب المجد
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (7 يونيو 2009)

sosana قال:


> ميرسي اووووووووي يا روز على الايات الجميلة دي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك



*
مرسي لمرورك سوسنة ..
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (9 يونيو 2009)

*كلام رائع فعلا *
*ما اعظم كلامك يا يسوع *
*ميرسي حبيبتي *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
> من اجمل اقوال رب المجد
> ربنا يباركك​*


*

مشكوووووورة لمشاركتك يا قمرة 
ربنا يحميكي
​*


----------



## Rosetta (12 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *كلام رائع فعلا *
> *ما اعظم كلامك يا يسوع *
> *ميرسي حبيبتي *
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*نورتي الموضوع يا ميرو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (12 يونيو 2009)

​*جميل يا روز*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
**


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> ​*جميل يا روز*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
> **



*
مشكور لمرورك يا جوجو
الرب يبارك حياتك +​*


----------



## bent almalk (14 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى على الاقوال الرائعه 

موضوع رائع
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (14 يونيو 2009)

*اقوال راااااائعة 
شكرا يا قمر​*


----------



## grges monir (14 يونيو 2009)

اقوال الهية  تفوق الوصف ريد روز
بس عندى تعليق صغير على العنوان مينفعش نقول على اقوال المسيح ان بعضها اعظم من غيرها
لانها ليست اقوال قديسين بشر بعضها يكون مبدع اكثر من الاخر
كلام المسيح نار اكلة اللى هو الكتاب المقدس كلة
رايى شخصى ريد
ياريت مكنش زعلتك
سلام المسيح معاكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2009)

bent almalk قال:


> ميرسى على الاقوال الرائعه
> 
> موضوع رائع
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



*مشكووووورة يا قمرة على مشاركتك
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *اقوال راااااائعة
> شكرا يا قمر​*



*
مرسي يا رنوووووووووش

الرب يبارك حياتك
​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2009)

اجمل كلام قيل على وجة الارض منذ البدء والى الابد

فعلا يستحق اجمل تقييم ​


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> اقوال الهية  تفوق الوصف ريد روز
> بس عندى تعليق صغير على العنوان مينفعش نقول على اقوال المسيح ان بعضها اعظم من غيرها
> لانها ليست اقوال قديسين بشر بعضها يكون مبدع اكثر من الاخر
> كلام المسيح نار اكلة اللى هو الكتاب المقدس كلة
> ...




*مشكور لرايك يا جرجس
بس عنوان الموضوع لا يمنع و لا يلغي عظمة جميع اقوال السيد المسيح..بدون استثناء 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك..و مستحيل اني ازعل..بالعكس 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اجمل كلام قيل على وجة الارض منذ البدء والى الابد
> 
> فعلا يستحق اجمل تقييم ​




*مرررررررررسي يا احلى فراشة 
نورتي يا قمرة 
الرب يبارك حياتك

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

_*فعلا اقوال رائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*فعلا اقوال رائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


*
مرررررررررسي يا عياد 
نورت الموضوع ..
الرب يبارك حياتك +​*


----------

